# Sally-T what an adventure



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

Anyone gone out on Sally-T lately?

I went out w/ Capt Pete on Sun with my dad and brother. Overall, we had a good time, but there were a couple of things we were disapointed with..... we left late and came in ontime, and never went in the 'Bay' as his web site advertises....

We got there early, boarded at 7:30, and pulled away at 8:00. Half way out of the marina he stops the boat. We asked one of the mates 'what was up', he said we got 9 tickets missing? So I thought 9 folks got on without tickets, and we were dropping them off. Nope, 9 people that bought tickets weren't there on time and missed the boat. We were going back to pick them up.  So, we got a 10 min late start, I thought for sure that he'd give us back the time on the water.....nope, came on time... Is it me or is this messed up?

We head out of the marina, out towards the HRBT, but never cross it.... His web site says 'Bay' fishing?? Is that area behind the HRBT considered the Bay? Am I wrong on this?


Regarding the fishing, everyone caught tons of small croaker, I also caught 1 throwback flounder, and the guy next to me also got a 14" trout.

I doubt I'll go out on his boat again. 

regards,
stevenj


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Lowpine,

I hate it for the late stragglers and the inconvienence it caused you, but I think that was a nice gesture by Pete to go back and pick them up! Heck it was Fathers Day at that! Imagine your kid wanting to take you fishing on Father's day and getting left at the dock due to a little traffic!

As far as missing time fishing for 10 minutes, would it have made any difference? I don't know only the fishing gods do.

The day before, they got a bunch of nice flounder (some paper at that) and croaker in the same spot that you guys fished on Sunday as I talked with a few people who went out with him. Wind, weather and water temps can change everything in a snap!

They have been fishing the Hampton Bar a bunch lately and doing great on a bunch of days and yes the Hampton Bar is on that side of the Tunnell. He has a short run to that spot while other boats may have a lot longer run (= less fishing time).

I realize your frustration, but that's why they call it fishing! Just imagine paying $1200 - $1500 to go offshore Tuna Fishing and coming up empty handed!


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

I'm really not trying to be sour grapes over this, I'm just sharing my experience on his boat.

Regarding leaving late, think of it this way..... the marina doesn't start selling tickets till 7:00 am, capt pete says board at 7:30, so they came to buy tickets then left the area instead of getting on the boat! Why leave? the marina has bait and snacks, the boat has food and drink. I don't get it.

I agree 10 minites is not that big of a deal, for an individual. And I agree that it was nice for Pete to go back for them. However, there were already 35 people on board that lost 10-15 min of fishing time, remember, those 35 people showed up on time. 10 minites, no big deal?, well that's actually a lot of time when you add up 35 people losing it.

Honestly, I'm happy for the people that he went back for, I'm glad they got to go fishing on Fathers Day. I just don't think it was fair to his other paying customers that showed up on time to leave the dock late and come back on time. If Pete had given us a little extra time on the water, I'd have no beef at all regarding this matter.

I understand that a shorter run means more fishing time, but we had an expectation to hit the bay. When that didn't happen, well you understand. 

I've been fishing for years, I know it's hit or miss when fishing....... the fishing wasn't great, not Pete's fault.

I'm just relaying my experience......

regards,
stevenj


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I hear ya lowpine, no sour grapes here either, just giving my opinion!

Pete was in a No Win situation it sounds like. Don't go back and you got 9 mad people and go back and you got the same plus!

Your 100% correct though on if they bought the tickets and left, then missed the boat they should have no one to complain to except themselves!

I know someone that was out on that same trip as well and I heard there were a few kids running around not making it any more pleasurable for some. 

Unfortuneately on weekends in the summer that's what you will get on just about any headboat! 

Heck I will only fish piers in the summer in the Early AM or Late PM during the middle of the week. Too many turons and crowded otherwise, but they have a right to be there too, just my preference!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Been out on the Sally-T one time.*

We had a goodtime with our P&S friends. Pete seemed like a good Capt. and they had good food onboard.  But IMO the Sally-T is way to SLOW for any kind of long trip!  .....Tightlines


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

what can you expect? unless your booking a private charter, your gonna have these experiences, especially this time of year. honestly... i bit that bullet about a week ago and had a similar trip... but i had a good time fishing with my old man, learned a thing or two, and even though it wasn't nothing special, got a few fish. to me that's what fishing is all about. 

and all this for the cost of $25... when you compair a fraction of that to maintaining your own boat, and buying fuel, etc... it doesn't seem so bad. unless your lucky, your definitely not gonna have someone drive the boat and cook burgers for you.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Pete tries harder to put you on the fish and enjoys the sport more than most Captains I have met.

Exactly WHAT did you expect for $25????

Some days he slays them and others you "fish".

Hell, I came back to VA from West Coast and spent the only time I had to fish on his boat last Sunday (week ago) .. It was SLOW, but not for lack of trying.

He does fish the "Bay" and goes different places depending on where he has heard reports both from other capts and from personal experience.

He works his ass off for his passengers and for too little money in my opinion.

If you don't go on the boat again it is you that will miss out, not Pete.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

took 9 out of lesner...wanted cbbt...chance for flatties...told to call the night before...did that...asked before we got on the boat...did that...cbbt here we come...NOT...went straight to OV bar...i was hot...croakers...could have caught them off the beach for free...i like petes boat much better...tries harder than any capt out there...my sis (visiting has been 2 times in 1 1/2 weeks...she had a great time...even tho she lost a big flattie...JMO


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

He is tha the man with the boat ,  heck I go out in my boat and dont always slay-m  maybe it was an off day , them Capt dont stay in busniness jacking their customers around thats for sure .


----------

